# Balakbayan boxes arrived.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

After almost 11 weeks the 2 Balakbayan I sent from Oz have arrived at the outlaws house, they look unmolested from the pics and no duties or extra fees. Pick up Wednesday when I go to immi for visa update. (first time out since the 15th of March)
I know some or most of the chocolates I sent will be out of date and probably melted together but the family will eat them I'm sure.
Feels like early Christmas as I can't remember half the things I packed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess Santa is back at work. I got my boxes 2 days ago, as well. They were stuck in Manila since the first week of April.

Tracking info says they are still on the ship. The guys just showed up at the house and surprised me with them. Glad to have my new computer, finally (mine died on christmas eve ha ha).


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I guess Santa is back at work. I got my boxes 2 days ago, as well. They were stuck in Manila since the first week of April.
> 
> Tracking info says they are still on the ship. The guys just showed up at the house and surprised me with them. Glad to have my new computer, finally (mine died on christmas eve ha ha).


Early Christmas Tukaram, probably similar for us. We are keen to get the Jarvis Walker telescopic fishing rods and tackle into action, some lazy Thai curry pastes and a plethora of other goodies.

Enjoy as we will.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Got the boxes home, forgot how much stuff I squeezed in, only 1 broken glass, the chocolates didn't melt and have plenty of time before the "best by".date.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

